# New Mexico Bow Elk



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

After a four year absence, 2013 found me back in the elk woods and in familiar country. Phil Treadwell of Lake Valley Outfitters was to be Justin and Iâ€™s outfitter and head guide. Phil employed a government trapper named Jed to round out the guiding duties. With a stacked team, we hit the hills in unit 13. Justin and I were unsuccessful in the application process so we had to supplement our hunt with landowner tags. 
The area we planned to hunt did not allow mechanized vehicle access; your choices were foot or horseback. Opening morning found us riding about half an hour on horseback from the rolling pasture land into some open pinon forrest and starting our hunt amidst a chorus of bugles. Justin and Jed started after the first pack of screaming bulls while Phil and I rode on a bit further to pursue a few more bulls.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Only minutes after visible light we were set up on a responsive bull, however he hung up around 80 yards. We had another good response from a small 6x6 about 30 minutes later that I had decided to pass. The bull saved me the trouble as he spooked out before he entered shooting range. We next moved forward towards a real growler of a bull. We were within 100 yards and a cow had already fed past us at 45 yards. The bull was down in a lava trench less than 100 yds away but he ceased bugling and never emerged. We eventually crept towards the trench only to wonder where he had gone. As we hike backed to the horses we noticed two other public land hunters who had also set up on the bull. Thatâ€™s the frustrating part of hunting public land. Justin and his guide Jed ended up having a nearly identical situation occur on likely the same herd bull and those same hunters. Competition at the trail head was in full swing!
For the afternoon hunt, we rode two hours deep into our hunting area. Our we found the softest spot we could under a small juniper and settled in for a nap and a read of Paul Horganâ€™s _Great River_ which chronicles the rich history along the Rio Grande from the gulf to Colorado. Around lunch times we began hearing bugles that carried on into the afternoon.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Phil elected to wait to pursue the elk till they too were out of their beds and at 1630 hours we began pursuing them. We set up a Montana Decoy and Phil began calling to at least 4 different bulls. Next thing we know we have an bull that wants to play the game. They take their time coming in, and it was close to 15 minutes before I made a visual contact. I then lost the bull as he went through a depression in the land only to find he had changed course to approach me from my extreme left. I attempted to rotate and set up on him under the cover of a stubby juniper. The bull became suspicious and began to skirt me. I had a good look at the horns and determined he was easily a first day shooter. The bull stopped in front of a tree that I had ranged at 78 yards. I drew back my new Bowtech Experience and let one sail at his boiler room. The bull had focused on my movement and I learned firsthand how quick elk can move. He ducked to run like the Matrix main character Neo dodging bullets my arcing arrow sailed harmlessly over his back. 
It would have been too easy to tag out the first day I suppose, over the next few days we caught sight of some nice bulls and had a few chances at some rag horns, or immature bulls. The most exciting encounter involved two hours of calling to and stalking a 7x7 bull that had several cows. As the witching hour of the evening approached the bull had herded up with other cows and satellite bulls. Another great growl of a bugle was approaching Philâ€™s cow calling and a stud of a 5 x 6 came into view. I was nestled in a pile of rocks preparing for him to clear a tree and present an 80 yd shot. Before this bull could clear, he saw and sprinted to the 7x7 and his cows that were 120 yards away. They shadow boxed with their large antlers and the 5 x 6 was able to intimidate the 7x7 away from his cows. He then promptly identified a hot cow and bred her, all 120 yards away. This close encounter with multiple mature bulls and a large elk herd in general summed up the combination of excitement, frustration and anticipation that goes with archery elk hunting during the rut.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

On the fourth day the wind kicked up. We were in close on a large herd of elk that had several bulls screaming their heads off and we even heard a few lock horns in battle after which the rest of the elk lost interest in our attempts at cow calling. Then as if on schedule, the elk turned for the thick timber and disappeared from our hunting area. Earlier Phil had remarked how rare it is to see bulls lock horns and fight, just to hear it was a special treat even if it did disrupt our calling setup. 
We returned to another area we had listened to elk during our predawn horseback approach and got close but again, ended up behind the herd as the productive hours of the morning ended. The wind gusts throttled up their speed and a midmorning nap was interrupted by a brief rain shower. I had listened to the occasional bugle from somewhere upwind, but it sounded reachable and shortly after our break, we decided to go have a peek. Note to all hunters, a quick peek is instant notification to bring your pack, lunch and all other essentials that might be needed. Go figured, an hour later Phil and I were maneuvering into calling distance on a nice 5x5 with some cows. The bull soon bedded, however my guide calmy stated, â€œheâ€™s a descent bull, but I wouldnâ€™t blame you if you passed himâ€. We had listened to 3 other bugles just over a rise and decided to make a play on them instead of going after the 5x5. 
Next thing you know we are easing low to escape the watchful eye of a young 5x5 as we honed in on the next closest bugle. Then we saw him sorting through his cows, a descent 6x6 that Phil said was a shooter, I had to agree. We were using a ditch carved from a lava flow to mask our approach when we caught movement off our left. We watched as the 5x5 and his cows trotted diagonal to us about 100 yards away. Moments later to two mature bulls had full grill head on collosions and the sounds of battle erupted through the pinon and malpais. Through my binoculars I could see rocks and dirt explode from under hoof. Phil and I took that opportunity to shave some distance while keeping undetected from the cows during the fight.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

As soon as it has started the battle was over and it was the 5x5 who emerged victorious. The victor cut out the new cows and added them to his harem before pushing them in the opposite direction. At this time our bull reeked of body language that said something like, â€œLove hurtsâ€. The demoralized 6x6 held his head lower as he trudged in the opposite direction of his ex-girlfriends. Oddly, he was unresponsive to our attempts to cow call him. Instead he plodded along another 150 yards before bedding down to pout about his disheveled love life. 
The high winds were magnificent for our approach as we crawled on all fours through some of the most abrasive igneous rock outcroppings you will ever find. The winds were gusting to 35 mph as we encroached within 80 yds. At this point, all weapons systems were activated and ready for launch. We closed to 60 yards and the quarry had shown no signs of realizing he was in grave danger. One more downed pinon pine to cross into a gulley and we popped out at 40 yds. We were in the red zone. 
Bowhunters are best advised to avoid shooting bedded quarry as the elbow bones often protect the vitals from an arrow. Our plan was to get the bull standing. I would draw and Phil would throw a rock only to have the bull not respond. This cycled was repeated until we were without a throwable rock in the area we were hidden. Philâ€™s arm was giving out as was his aim. A piece had crumbled off one of his rocks and smacked into the riser on my bow. Not the quietest thing to do while inside of 40 yds on a public land bull elk!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Exasperated, Phil wiggled his cow call at me. I drew once again and my guide began to whistle Dixie in the key of cow elk. The snapped Negative Ned from his pouting. When the bull stood he ended up where his vitlas were covered by the tree that we had positioned to block his vision. Our opportunity was wasted as he wheeled and began to head out of dodge. I tried to lead the moving bull and released my arrow. In the heat of the moment compensating for the stout crosswind had slipped my mind and this fact was multiplied by shooting at a moving target. To my dismay the arrow impact much further back than I had hoped, the bull hunted and broke into a trot with a crimson sash developing far back on his side. 
Phil kept his focus as I kicked a rock and cussed at my failure to place a good arrow. However, within 250 yards the bull was still clearly visible in the open forest and he stopped. This perked my spirits and then I saw the bull turn in a circle. A few minutes ticked by and then the bull was down on the ground with his head up. 
By the time we had snuck the 250 yards to his location his was in his death throws. The emotional roller coaster of bow hunting gave me a great lift as I walked up to my first archery elk. What a challenge and what a setting to pursue such a magnificent animal.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Phil had enjoyed any moment he could to rib me about carrying enough stuff for a month in my pack. However it was with my Moore Maker pocket knife that we field dressed the elk. We finished at around 4 pm, almost six hours since we left our packs. Luckily Philâ€™s GPS was in his pocket and we had our kill marked. We propped the body cavity open with a stick, wrapped a spare garment around the horns to ward of coyotes, and went back in search of our packs. 
The high winds were bringing on a strong afternoon thunderstorm as we ate our lunch burritos late and then went to find the horses. We made a quick ride back to camp. Shorty the mule who was always the slowest was even sprinting back to shelter in front of the storm. We hit the shelter of the cowboy camp porch in the nick of time. I was even able to cover my pile of fire wood with some old tin scrap metal. 
Once the rain storm passed, I busied myself preparing the tenderloin for a fresh meat feast. There was a salt cube for cattle nearby that after a little scraping, could be considered clean of bovine slobber and I scraped salt crystals onto the tender loin. Next I crushed up a bag of lays BBQ flavored chips my seasoning was complete. I had managed to rummage up an old grill in the barn and used that to expertly cook a back country delicacy. 
The next morning we returned to quarter and pack the bull back out the trail head. No major highlights except that elk quarters weight a lot and I finally got that picture of an elk head atop a packhorse being led out of wilderness. I picked my two hounds up at the trail head as the cook planned to head out of camp and Slice and Chop spent the next two nights in the back country camping with me while Justin finished out his hunt.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

the darker picture is of the salt block and the tenderloin


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

My bull was not a big bull, but a special elk to claim with a bow. I have nothing put positive things to say about Phil Treadwell and hope to hunt with him again soon. Best way to contact Phil is through Kasey Mock at Fever Pursuit on facebook. Phil doesnâ€™t have a website and doesnâ€™t advertise, he is good enough that he doesnâ€™t need to. Iâ€™ll vouch for that fact. 
For those interested, my loose attempts at scoring this elk came in at 256 inches SCI. Not sure if that is correct, but itâ€™s the honest method I could come up with. Not a bad bull at all for my first archery elk.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Last but not least, the gear review. 

Kenetrek Boots, comfortable, stable but not so quiet. probably a little over kill but they sure were solid. Glad Lintonoutdoors.com convinced me to go with them (thanks Chad!)

Tactical Archery Systems - SABO Gen 2 sight, performed well in the various conditions of dew, rain, and blazing sun and last light. 

GoPro Camera Hero 3 Black edition, even the battery backup sucks. i used a head cam strap by Solvid systems, just didnt' have enough battery by the fourth day, might consider the portable solar panels for future back country trips.


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

*bow elk*

what a fantatastic story......read like a novel.....could feel it, hear it, and smell it! Thanks!!


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

awesome story. congrats


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations Travis...great story.

TH


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Any Elk with a bow IS a Trophy!!! Congrats! Also, Linton Outdoors is great and for boots I went with Irish Setters by Red Wing- no blisters and Quiet.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

thats a good idea, might be saving the kenetreks for sheep hunting one day...


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

seacat said:


> what a fantatastic story......read like a novel.....could feel it, hear it, and smell it! Thanks!!


the most intense taste of the trip was the salt block. talk about salty


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Nice going, Congrats!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats on the Bull and excellent write up!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow nice Elk and congrats! Love the pics


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats and a great write up. Enjoyed the read.


----------

